# can i keep a stingray with pirahanas.



## FishHulk (Dec 8, 2006)

has anyone ever kept a stingray with pirahanas or will the P's kill the stingray?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Loco63 said:


> will the P's kill the stingray?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

A stingray would be an easy target for piranhas in a tank.....It was done for a small amount of time during a tank cleaning (I think)...and it didnt work out well at all.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

you can never have tank mates with p's....only if they can be shoaled together thats it...if you want a tank mate with them, let it be known it has a possibility for lunch meat


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that's a super expensive "Feeder."


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah not near worth the risk


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Not a good idea. I say no but if you have the money, go for it. See for yourself but dont be dissapointed if you lose all.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

NO you can't


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

___ said:


> NO you can't


x2 :nod:


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

you cant i wanted to a sort while ago :S well thuought it would look nice just new it wouldernt work.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> you cant i wanted to a sort while ago :S well thuought it would look nice just new it wouldernt work.


A very smart an educated hobbyist. I'm very impressed Dairy.



> NO you can't


Agreed.



> Not a good idea. I say no but if you have the money, go for it. See for yourself but dont be dissapointed if you lose all.


Not an educated hobbyist. Just because he has the money doesn't mean the cohab will work. What is he going to do, pay the piranhas not to eat the Sting Ray?









Just kidding but there is no point in putting a Piranha with a sting ray, it will not work. It has been tried already by several members and it has never worked. Let me repeat that again to make sure I make myself very clear, *IT HAS NEVER WORKED.*



> yeah not near worth the risk


Good advice.



> Yeah, that's a super expensive "Feeder."


Good way of putting it.



> you can never have tank mates with p's....only if they can be shoaled together thats it...if you want a tank mate with them, let it be known it has a possibility for lunch meat


Agreed iceman.



> A stingray would be an easy target for piranhas in a tank.....It was done for a small amount of time during a tank cleaning (I think)...and it didnt work out well at all.


Personal experience speaks louder then any opinions. Gross is a seasoned hobbyist so paying attention to his advice would be a very smart thing to do.



> has anyone ever kept a stingray with pirahanas or will the P's kill the stingray?


Yes they have and it has never worked so save yourself the money. You will just be setting up the sting ray for failure.

Hater


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nope


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> nope


stingray's are to beautiful to be thrown in for lunch meat...too bad they couldnt live with p's


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Sure you can do it. you just have to have blue and red substrate mixed with those cool little marbles like you get at petco.

Wait.. no. no that wont help... Don't do it.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Sure you can do it. you just have to have blue and red substrate mixed with those cool little marbles like you get at petco.
> 
> Wait.. no. no that wont help... Don't do it.


HAHAHA...good stuff...what if you had a solitare...with sand....think it could work...or still no dice


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

im gonna say yes you can keep one with a P if you want it to be a nice feeder..............lmao...................


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

dezboy said:


> im gonna say yes you can keep one with a P if you want it to be a nice feeder..............lmao...................


i agree with dezboy


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

try it and tell us what happens.


----------

